# Outlook 2011 : destinataires non résolus



## vilemdub (27 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour, me revoilà en panne&#8230;

J'ai Outlook 2011, version 14.3.9
J'essaye d'envoyer des messages à un groupe de destinataires de mon carnet d'adresse. Ces messages restent bloqués dans la boîte d'envoi avec le message d'erreur : destinataires non résolus.

L'aide me propose d'utiliser la vérification des noms, et là&#8230; c'est bloqué aussi avec le message d'erreur : "Vérifiez que les informations sur le serveur sont entrées correctement dans les paramètres de compte et que les paramètres DNS indiqués dans le volet Réseau des Préférences système sont corrects".
Les infos sur le serveur sont rentrées automatiquement dans les paramètres de compte, je suppose que ce sont les bonnes ? Sinon lesquelles faut-il rentrer ? (Yahoo, Bigfoot, etc.)
Les paramètres DNS, heu... là c'est du chinois pour moi. Je suis quand même allée dans Préférences système>Réseau>DNS mais là je ne sais pas ce que je dois faire.

Une idée pour résoudre ces destinataires non résolus (qu'est-ce que "non résolus" veut dire au fait ?) ?

Merci pour vos lumières&#8230;
Vilemdub


En tête de ce forum figure cette annonce "à lire avant de poster", dans laquelle il est écrit en toutes lettres qu'ici, on ne traite pas de la partie "courrier" d'Outlook, mais seulement de la partie "bureautique". Encore eut-il fallu que tu prisses le temps de la lire avant de poster ! On déménage.


----------



## Aliboron (28 Janvier 2014)

vilemdub a dit:


> J'essaye d'envoyer des messages à un groupe de destinataires de mon carnet d'adresse. Ces messages restent bloqués dans la boîte d'envoi avec le message d'erreur : destinataires non résolus.


Si ton souci est lié à cet envoi en particulier mais qu'habituellement tu ne rencontres pas de souci d'envoi avec le même compte d'expéditeur, alors les paramètres de serveur SMTP ne devraient pas être en cause. Le plus probable est que, dans le groupe de destinataires, une ou plusieurs adresses sont incorrectes. 

Refais ton groupe avec plus d'attention, vérifie que les adresses soient correctement construites (pas d'espaces ou de caractères réservés, pas d'oublis de l'arrobase, etc.)


----------



## vilemdub (28 Janvier 2014)

Merci Bernard pour ta réponse et ta réactivité ! (je te reconnais bien là !).

Et pardon pour l'erreur de forum. En effet, à tort, je ne suis pas passée par la case "à lire avant de poster".

Hélas, le pb est récurrent avec plusieurs groupes, j'ai vérifié plein de fois déjà que les adresses sont correctement rentrées etc. et rien n'y fait.
Avec ce compte j'envoie d'autres messages sans pb, c'est avec les groupes en destinataires que cela ne va pas.
Avec Entourage je n'avais jamais ce pb, même avec les mêmes groupes. Je n'ai pas changé ma façon de procéder pour constituer les groupes en rentrant les adresses, et avec Outlook c'est à chaque fois le pensum. Cela me prend un temps démesuré, et je perds patience, c'est pourquoi j'ai fini par poster ici.
Je ne peux même pas savoir quelles adresses sont "non résolues", cela n'apparaît pas, ni quelle manip je fais qui ne convienne pas à ce logiciel.
Je rentre les adresses dans le groupe soit à la main à partir d'un formulaire papier, et il les reconnaît si cette personne m'a déjà envoyé un email, donc je valide sa reconnaissance, soit en les faisant glisser de l'expéditeur d'un message reçu et là idem. Jusque là tout va bien. C'est ensuite quand je veux mettre ce groupe en destinataire que le message ne part pas à cause d'adresses non résolues. Je ne comprends pas ce qui ne convient pas.


----------



## Aliboron (28 Janvier 2014)

vilemdub a dit:


> Je rentre les adresses dans le groupe soit à la main à partir d'un formulaire papier, et il les reconnaît si cette personne m'a déjà envoyé un email, donc je valide sa reconnaissance, soit en les faisant glisser de l'expéditeur d'un message reçu et là idem. Jusque là tout va bien. C'est ensuite quand je veux mettre ce groupe en destinataire que le message ne part pas à cause d'adresses non résolues. Je ne comprends pas ce qui ne convient pas.


Il faut vérifier que le nombre d'adresses n'est pas trop élevé : de nombreux FAI n'acceptent pas plus de 20 ou 30 destinataires dans un message, parfois c'est doublé d'une limitation en nombre de destinataires par 24h. Si ce motif est exclus, alors pas d'autre solution que de scinder le groupe en morceaux plus petits, jusqu'à trouver quelle est l'adresse qui est rejetée (il peut y en avoir plusieurs, ça complique). On ne peut pas nécessairement se fier à l'adresse d'expéditeur qui est indiquée dans un message car il est tout à fait possible de saisir une adresse fantaisiste, par erreur ou délibérément (pour se prémunir des envois non sollicités).

On ne peut évidemment pas exclure a priori qu'Outlook 2011 encode les messages de telle façon que ce soit source d'incompréhension par le serveur SMTP et donc de rejet. Mais ça me semble tout de même assez peu probable... Regarde toujours dans le fichier source du message en attente d'envoi, ça te permettra peut-être d'y voir plus clair.


----------



## vilemdub (29 Janvier 2014)

Aliboron a dit:


> Il faut vérifier que le nombre d'adresses n'est pas trop élevé : de nombreux FAI n'acceptent pas plus de 20 ou 30 destinataires dans un message, parfois c'est doublé d'une limitation en nombre de destinataires par 24h. Si ce motif est exclus,


=== Oui ce motif est exclu, hélas !



Aliboron a dit:


> alors pas d'autre solution que de scinder le groupe en morceaux plus petits, jusqu'à trouver quelle est l'adresse qui est rejetée (il peut y en avoir plusieurs, ça complique). On ne peut pas nécessairement se fier à l'adresse d'expéditeur qui est indiquée dans un message car il est tout à fait possible de saisir une adresse fantaisiste, par erreur ou délibérément (pour se prémunir des envois non sollicités).


=== bon je vais remonter mes manches...



Aliboron a dit:


> On ne peut évidemment pas exclure a priori qu'Outlook 2011 encode les messages de telle façon que ce soit source d'incompréhension par le serveur SMTP et donc de rejet. Mais ça me semble tout de même assez peu probable... Regarde toujours dans le fichier source du message en attente d'envoi, ça te permettra peut-être d'y voir plus clair.


==== heu c'est quoi le fichier source du message en attente d'envoi ?

Vilemdub


----------



## Aliboron (29 Janvier 2014)

vilemdub a dit:


> c'est quoi le fichier source du message en attente d'envoi ?


Le fichier source d'un message, c'est le texte brut, dans lequel on peut voir toutes les informations qui sont dans les en-têtes. Pour voir le "vrai" contenu d'un message d'Outlook, il faut sélectionner la ligne correspondante dans la liste et faire glisser vers l'icône de TextEdit : on peut alors lire tout le texte brut et voir par exemple comment se présentent les adresses des destinataires

Concernant un message en cours de rédaction, il faut l'enregistrer : on obtient ainsi une ligne dans le dossier "Brouillons" qui permet la manip en question (faire glisser vers l'icône de TextEdit). 

Après, ça reste un peu obscur au premier abord pour le profane. Il faut comprendre comment sont structurées les balises dans l'en-tête. Mais on arrive assez rapidement à comprendre au moins les bases. Assez pour voir si les adresses sont correctement rédigées, en tout cas...


----------



## vilemdub (1 Février 2014)

Merci pour tes explications très claires.
En mettant le message dans TextEdit je n'ai pas les infos des adresses qui m'intéressent, probablement parce qu'elles sont en copie cachée. Je suis en destinataire, et les autres sont en Cci.
Dommage parce que ça aurait été bien plus facile en effet de repérer une erreur.
Je vais les mettre en Cc ou en destinataires, puis mettre le message dans TextEdit, pour voir. Si je trouve une erreur, je pourrai corriger et ensuite le repasser en Cci. Pfff, quelle complication ! C'était si simple dans Entourage ! Quel est le gain d'Outlook ?
Vais faire ça ce WE, et te donnerai des news.


----------



## vilemdub (3 Février 2014)

En mettant les Cci en Cc et en faisant glisser dans TextEdit, j'ai bien eu les adresses en clair. Merci pour l'astuce !
Je n'ai repéré aucune erreur. Du coup je me suis retapé le boulot à la main, adresse par adresse car il fallait que ces messages partent.
Je n'y comprend rien car il semble que ce soit seulement quand j'utilise les groupes que cela ne fonctionne pas. Pourtant "à la main" Outlook me propose les adresses quand je commence à les écrire, j'accepte, et là, pas de pb. C'est aussi comme cela que je procède quand je constitue un groupe. Ou alors je fais glisser une adresse dans le groupe. Donc je ne vois pas en quoi il pourrait y avoir des adresses non-résolues.
En attendant cela se produit à chaque fois que je veux utiliser un groupe. C'est comme si je ne pouvais plus utiliser cette fonction, puisqu'elle ne fonctionne pas 
Se pourrait-il que ce soit un bug d'Outlook ? Ou alors quelle mauvaise manip fais-je ?

Bonne nuit !


----------



## Aliboron (3 Février 2014)

vilemdub a dit:


> En attendant cela se produit à chaque fois que je veux utiliser un groupe. C'est comme si je ne pouvais plus utiliser cette fonction, puisqu'elle ne fonctionne pas
> Se pourrait-il que ce soit un bug d'Outlook ? Ou alors quelle mauvaise manip fais-je ?


Je ne sais vraiment pas que répondre. Si ce n'est que, chez moi (Outlook 14.3.9, Mac OS X 10.6.8, smtp.free.fr) ça fonctionne comme prévu, avec un groupe comme destinataire direct ou en Cci.


----------

